# Adding Rear Coupler to Bachmann Rail Truck



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a Bachmann Rail Truck, model 82398, that I wish to add a rear #1-Scale AAR Type "E" type coupler to. It does not currently have any coupler or draft gear box. I have searched the Kadee site, here and elsewhere and cannot find any information regarding this type of addition. It must be bad Google-fu or I am the only person foolish enough to think this is a good idea! 


I will definitely need an offset coupler but cannot determine which of the two that Kadee offers to select. I cannot locate the measurement difference between the standard, medium and large offsets from the shank. 


The bottom of the rail truck's deck/frame is close to 1" off of the top of the rail.


I realize that this is not an engine that is powerful enough to haul around dozens of cars, but I want to be able to, occasionally at least, pull one or possibly two small ones for short periods.


Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

You may need to make your own mount pad or use shims, as in a scratch build or kitbash.










The Kadees for the Aristo RS3, Lil' Critter, and Eggliners have a fairly short coupler pocket. Also consider a "mix and match" of pockets and couplers, should the need arise. 









Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Dave:


Thanks for the response. I was begining to think I somehow offended everyone on the site due to the dearth of replies.


I contacted Kadee and they, Sam, promptly replied with the following regarding the height differences for their offsets. This now gives me the information I need to know what to order. I always knew that I'd need to fabricate a mount, but for the life of me I was unable to locate the offsite height differences.


Each offset is the thickness of the shank different than the next. Like the medium offset is .195" higher than a center set and the large offset is .195" higher than a medium offset.

Thanks again, Mark


----------

